# New Feature Gloss-it Girl Christina Hall for SEMA 2009



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Thought I would give you UK guys a sneak peak at Christina Hall our new feature gloss-it girl. This was a very early morning as we travel to Valley of fire located 60 miles outside Las Vegas / USA. Getting those sunrise shots was what I was aiming for.

Christina is a local Las Vegas model who's career is taking off very quickly due to her stunning looks and great personality

Please feel free to visit our booth in the North Hall located #12159. Christina would love to meet you and autograph a picture.:wink:

These are pictures I took while the photographer was taking the real ones which will be coming the end of this week.~

So enjoy


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i love the last picture the eyes so nice now if only i could aford a trip over there lol


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Slight nip in the air at some point


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Now there is a lovely set of................



pictures


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Belting headlights.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice to see a little bit of modesty being displayed for once. Although as a bloke it is always nice to see women in itsy bitsy tiny bikini's it just is unnecessary all the time.

Way to go gloss-it.


Oh yeah and what a set of headlights!!!! lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pair of.....



Eyes :lol:


She is stunning :argie:

Robbie


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Ey Caramba ! :doublesho


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Love the rear shots with the boots...:argie:

Very nice.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Lovely looking lass.
I was out that way about 3 weeks ago and was in Vegas for the Barrett Jackson auction - purely by coincidence.
Next time we go to Vegas, it might coincide with SEMA


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

She's very beautiful, seriously pretty eyes and a great smilen


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

This booth you talk of... what services are offered? :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Killer boots man!!

She looks like a lot of fun!!

:thumb:


----------

